# επαναληπτική γενική συνέλευση μετόχων = adjourned general meeting of the shareholders



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2008)

Γεια σας, πάλι!

Λοιπόν, αυτό που με προβληματίζει περισσότερο είναι η λέξη «επαναληπτική». Βρήκα repeat general meeting αλλά τα περισσότερα ευρήματα είναι από ελληνικές σελίδες.

Ο Χιωτάκης δεν έχει τη σύναψη, ούτε ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης ΣΤ'. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται και αν είναι σωστό αυτό που βρήκα;

Μιλ μερσί :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

Μια χαρά το βρίσκω, με μεγάλη αποδοχή στον ελληνικό χώρο.

Πού και πού λένε έξω ένα reconvened, αλλά λες να μην καταλάβουν οι ξένοι το repeat;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2008)

Θα το καταλάβουν, απλώς αναρωτιόμουν αν υπάρχει παγιωμένη απόδοση :)


----------



## anef (Jun 30, 2008)

Το ποστ είναι πιο παλιό αλλά τώρα το είδα: πιο συνηθισμένο είναι το _adjourned (general) meeting._
Π.χ. http://www.visionaustralia.org.au/info.aspx?page=557


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2008)

Βεβαίως, αφού «εξ αναβολής» είναι. _Σκάβε, σκάβε._


----------

